# Hoyt Trykon/Bowtech Review- Your Opinion Please



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Archeritect said:


> A friend of mine is offering to sell me his Hoyt Trkyon. I'm over-due for a new one... bow technology has evolved pretty far since 2003, when I got the bow I shoot now.
> 
> I've heard the Trykon is difficult to tune. I shot my other buddy's Bowtech this morning and it is wayyy smoother than the Hoyt- makes me want to buy a brand new Bowtech instead of this used Hoyt Trykon.
> 
> I don't have the time to try out and fine tune every bow on the market in order to make a decision which one fits me & my budget. Can anyone offer a review of the Hoyt Trykon? This bow feels really heavy and not smooth at all, with the way that it's set up now. Someone told me the bow is junk, not a good representation of Hoyt, more like an embarrassment... can anyone confirm? At this point I'm about to buy a new bow- and I'm looking at Hoyt and Bowtech- is Hoyt really worth the extra dollars?


I have Hoyt's dating from 2003-2009. The 2003 Supertec is an even match with a 2009 Katera and weighs a lb less. That said, the Trykon was hardly junk, so I suspect that opinion isn't backed up with a lot of experience. On the other hand, there are New Bowtech's that would outshoot the Trykon in almost every way.

Of the used Hoyt's to be had at a reasonable price, I wouldn't hesitate a minute to recommend a Vulcan or a Katera, my Supertec and Turbotec give up very little to most of the 2010 Hoyt's with the exception of a bit of handshock, the Alphaburner is a bit faster than any of them.

A Trykon in good shape should cost about $200-$225. What's in your wallet?


----------



## Archeritect (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I'm getting too much conflicting information/opinions from the dealers that I talked to on the phone and have visited so far... ultimately they really want me to buy a new bow off of them. I definately DO need a newer bow to bring my archery game up to the next level; I realize it takes more than an expensive bow to make me a better shot, but my bow is just outdated, isn't set up for my correct draw length, and it can't be adjusted to fit my proper draw length anyway. But, a new bow is a pretty big investment for me and the feedback I get from archerytalk is helpful. Outside of my reading and research on bows, the only other person I can contact who is NOT a dealer is the guy offering to sell me his Hoyt Trykon. Luckily he doesn't care if he sells it or not, because he doesn't mind having it as a back up. The Trykon has a fallaway rest, Winner's Choice strings (less than a year old), an older PSE site that I'd have to change, he threw on an extra quiver and detachment, some full metal jacket arrows and a release for $350.00. What I'm paying for is a older high end model bow, really good bow strings, and a fall away rest. I think it's a fair price, I don't think my buddy is the type to rip anyone off, but some people say that you can't get much for a bow over 2 years old. I looked online and found that prices do drop dramatically from year to year on top of the line bows.

Hoyt has a $50.00 rebate on their Turbo Hawk and Power Hawk models. I'm going to try them out tomorrow. Also, as it turns out, my buddy bought his dad a brand new Mathews Mission last December. Unfortunately the dad has problems with his shoulder, so now the bow is up for sale, and it fits me. They probably tuned it at the shop before selling it, but other than that this bow has never been shot since it was purchased. The tags are still on it.

Sounds to me like the Hoyt Trykon is a great bow, maybe it just needs some adjustments to fit me. But man, that Bowtech is smooth. I'm going to test a few bows out and make a decision based on what feels the best. I've been taking some shots with my eyes closed at close range to focus.

Feel free to offer your opinion on the Hoyt Hawks or Mathews Mission. For a few hundred dollars more, I can get a brand new bow and all the accessories, although it won't be the top of the line, but still a very good bow. That's why I'm just going to see what shoots good first, then see what fits in my budget second. I'm still considering the Trykon but man it seems so much heavier and no where near as smooth as the BowTechs.


----------



## squab (Sep 1, 2010)

*Bowtech....*

I used to shoot a martin Jaguar, in 07 I bought a bowtech gaurdian.... I absolutely love the way my new bow shoots. fp's and bh's in the same holes with very little vibration or torque when the bow is shot. I have a buddy who is a diehard Hoyt fan, after shooting my bow he sold his trykon and bought a bowtech sentinal. Good luck choosing a bow. If I were you and the the hoyts cost more it would be a simple choice. Bowtech all the way!!!!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I had a Hoyt Trykon, the XL , with 65% letoff and had no trouble tuning it. Now a buddy of mine has the shorter one and it is a little harder to tune initially. He shoots it well though. The Mathews Mission is a good bow and of the Hawk series of bows I would choose the Turbo Hawk over the Power Hawk myself.


----------



## frank22414 (May 12, 2010)

well after being a parker shooter for 8 years i bought a bowtech destroyer 350 this spring and it is by far the best bow i have ever owned. haven't found a hoyt that felt good to me but know several people that have em and love em. So it sounds like your on the right track by shooting them and deciding what feels good to you but my vote would be something out of the bowtech line.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I owned a Trykon and stacked against any of the older PSEs or the Martin I had it was far superior. Depending on the Bowtech you get it could be just as hard to tune. I wouldn't say that the Trykon is the worst Hoyt, the one thing I will tell you is that it is reliable... and once you have it to spec is a smooth shooter.
If you have the money to put down on a brand new bow tho... why are you considering a used one? The new Bowtech is comparable in price to just about ANY new bow...


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Hoyt Trykon providing the bow fits you correctly as it has draw specific cams. When the Trykon first came out, everybody complained about how rough the draw cycle was with the new cam. Coincidentally, Hoyt dropped that cam the next year. Me personally, I think after you shoot the bow 20-30 times, your muscles learn the draw cycle and that becomes a non issue. My local shop did have a little bit of trouble tuning the shorter Trykons, but that was due to the fact that the factory strings do not allow for any adjustment of the yoke to correct cam lean caused by torque from the cables being pulled by the slide. Once we slapped a new set of strings with a static yoke on the Trykon's, they tuned right down the middle. 
The Trykon was Hoyt's first true parallel limb bow (some will choose to argue that point) and it offered a very smooth shot, very quiet shot, and little hand shock matched with real good speed. You can't go wrong at the price you are talking about.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

frank22414 said:


> well after being a parker shooter for 8 years i bought a bowtech destroyer 350 this spring and it is by far the best bow i have ever owned. .


Go figure. I've owned about 20 different bows in the last 10 years. Almost any 2010 bow, from any decent maker , would blow the 8 year old Parker away. Sorry.


----------

